# Violent singing stalking starving formal feral cat



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Sigh, I've adopted another one. Or rather, he adopted me and I had no choice in the matter. His name is Edward.* He was originally feral, and has lived in my backyard on and off for about two years, but recently decided he would rather be a pet.

And he decided it with a vengence. He started wanting 24/7 attention, and would sing very loud opera to convey this fact. If we pet him, he would work himself into a frenzy that culminated in biting and slashing. If we didn't pet him, it would happen anyway. He was so violent that we had to start carrying squirt guns for self-defense. 

Six months of behaviorial modification later, he is doing SO much better. Since it's been unusually cold this winter, I started letting him spend nights on the porch with Greg and Gladys, and while they aren't overjoyed, they've been tolerating him. So finally I just let him move in. 

He's still a handful: he welds himself to my every step, still works into the occasional frenzy if you aren't careful when you pet him, and is a bottomless pit of appetite. He also appears to have taken the alpha position away from Greg, which worries me, because Greg is my absolute favorite cat in the universe, and I want him to be happy. Greg and Gladys are FIV+ and Edward is not, so there's some risk to him (from infection if they should have a serious fight) and to them (from stress, which could worsen their illness).

Now here is my dilemma: An aquaintance has offered to adopt Edward. I have explained his issues in detail, and she still wants him and is willing to work with him. She seems like a nice person, but she also has two dogs, which would likely be very stressful for him. Life without Edward would be easier for me, and better for Greg and Gladys. But...this is his home now, and we've gotten attached to each other. What would you do?

-----------------
* He is not named after the Twilight character. I pulled the name out of the air long before I had ever heard of the book or movie.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

That's tough but reading between the lines I think you want to keep him.

Here are some good excuses:

Having been a feral and being a fiesty cat he's not going to adjust to the dogs.

He's a full grown cat. He's not going to adjust to change well

He's picked his human. You really have no say in the matter.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you'll have to do what your heart tells you. It's a tough problem. I too am concerned about the dogs. 

I also think you know that a move comes with the danger of his getting out and trying to go home. If that would happen, few ferals make it in a new area. He has become dependent on you. I wish you luck.

It's nice to see you back, JG! I hope you'll let us know your decision.... and come back more often.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Have you had Edward FeLv or FIV tested? 

He sounds like a handful but knows he wants to be an indoor cat. We had a white cat in my sisters neighborhood like that. She decided enough of this outdoor stuff Im going to cry at my neighbors patio door every night till they let me in. We came over and scooped her up since she wouldnt go into our trap. She is now in good health and adopted to a indoor only family. Happy as a clam!

Maybe you could do a trial run to see if edward would work at your friends house and if not have a standing offer to take him back. Sounds like it would take the pressure off of you. 

As Jeanie said my biggest concern is not letting him get back out since it wouldnt be his territory. Impress this on your friends.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, it's settled. I agonized over the situation for a week. I'm really fond of Edward, I do want to keep him, and I think this is a better place for him than the other house. But Greg seems so unhappy. He's been clawing at the door and door-darting, which he only does when other tomcats are around bothering him. He's also been cold-shouldering me and refusing to cuddle a lot lately.  I know that stress is very bad for FIV+ cats, and Greg is my #1 priority. So, today I called up the acquaintance and asked if she was still willing to take Edward. 

She said she was really sorry, but a few days ago, she had found a tiny kitten hiding under her boyfriend's car. He's so young that she's bottle-feeding him, and she's going to keep him. So, she no can longer take Edward. :? 

So that's that -- it seems that fate wants Edward to stay with me. I supposed part of me is relieved. It helps that Greg and Edward are getting along unusually well today. I spent the whole day being extra nice to Greg, who I hope will understand. :|


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think all will work out, JG. I'm glad they're getting along today. I know you know all of the introduction ideas, but I'd love to hear how they do as time goes on.


----------

